# A Good Moisturizing Eye Cream?



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello,
I am having trouble finding an eye cream that does not smell
awful, irritate the eyes, and provides gentle moisturization?
Every eye cream I find either has such a funky smell, is irritating
to the gentle skin around the eyes, and does not moisturize.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks dolls!


----------



## msmack (Apr 9, 2007)

I am using a sample right now of EA SkinSimple skincare line called 'eye priority'. Strictly moisturizes (no wrinkle fighters) and no smell and no chemical burn!  YAY! Only thing is its quite thick so its best suited for night time. HTH!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 9, 2007)

What does EA stand for? Thankyou


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Helena Rubinstein makes some excellent eye creams. They've d/ced these items in the US but u might be able to find them on EBAY. I have stocked up...her eye creams are AMAZING


----------



## Lady_V (Apr 13, 2007)

I know this may sound stupid, but late last year a friend of mine told me to use vaseline under my eyes at night time because everytime she saw me, my eyes looked so tired/sleepy. Now, I dont know where she got the idea from but I tried it anyway. So I've been using it every night since and I've seen an amazing improvement under my eye area. My eyes are brighter and much more smooth and the vaseline doesnt irritate my eyes.


----------



## Poshy (Apr 22, 2007)

I`m using the Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream and it works.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 23, 2007)

Lush Enchanted Eye Cream = Pure bliss for your eyes. This stuff really is magic. It's light, has no strong smell, absorbs quickly, non-greasy and it lasts for aaaages. I've had the same bottle since November and there is still heaps left.


----------



## Dianora (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been using Kiehl's avocado eye cream. I was specifically looking for something without all those anti-wrinkle chemicals, and it's thick and creamy and has done wonders for moisturizing my eye area.


----------



## Blush (Apr 24, 2007)

Clinique Daily, the old version


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 24, 2007)

i like anything by nivea


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 28, 2007)

Chanel's Rectifiance, I've been using it for 5 months and it shows, it's the best eye cream I have ever used and worth every penny.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 28, 2007)

I use Benefit Eyecon and I think it's lightened the circles under my eyes significantly. No funky smells, and it absorbs quickly.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_Chanel's Rectifiance, I've been using it for 5 months and it shows, it's the best eye cream I have ever used and worth every penny._

 
What kind of results have you seen from using it?
I am a fan of Chanel's products and have only tried
the dark circle tonic which was ok.
Thankyou


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_What kind of results have you seen from using it?
I am a fan of Chanel's products and have only tried
the dark circle tonic which was ok.
Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, the fine lines are less obvious, the texture on my under eye skin area looks a lot better and even my dark circles have improved slightly, they're not as accentuated. This is one of of those creams that when I put it on one eye, I visibly see the difference if I compare it to other that is still bare. It also helps my concealer to stay put and not crease all day long. I use Dior's "Anticerne Perfecteur".


----------



## Potion (May 5, 2007)

I use Korres Evening Primrose Eye Cream and I love it. It melts with the skin, so gorgeous!


----------



## arabian girl (May 5, 2007)

Clinique is the cream i  am useing daily....and the sweet almond oil is cool and good for black circels around the eyes and relaxing also for cleaning the water proof mascara...try it and you well not regret


----------



## Hilly (May 5, 2007)

Chanel precision eye correction hth


----------



## whiteflorals (May 6, 2007)

Clinique's All About Eyes Riche works well for me.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 6, 2007)

I think DHC's Concentrated Eye Cream is great! You can get it @ www.dhccare.com or via eBay.


----------



## jess98765 (May 9, 2007)

another one for cliniques all about eyes.  i used it a while back and it was truely amazing.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 9, 2007)

Right now I am loving Clinique All About Eyes RICHE.


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

I’ve heard it said that eye creams are a scam by the cosmetic industry – that they are basically the same thing as regular moisturizers, but in a smaller package, and much more expensive.Whether you believe this or not is a personal choice.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_V* 

 
_I know this may sound stupid, but late last year a friend of mine told me to use vaseline under my eyes at night time because everytime she saw me, my eyes looked so tired/sleepy. Now, I dont know where she got the idea from but I tried it anyway. So I've been using it every night since and I've seen an amazing improvement under my eye area. My eyes are brighter and much more smooth and the vaseline doesnt irritate my eyes._

 
When the skin around my eyes is super dry and irritated, I use Aquaphor as an eye cream. It moisturizes better than anything else I've used. Oddly enough, Kiehl's Imperiale Repairateur Moisturizing Eye Balm has a similar feel, and I used that for years. (Much more expensive, though. It does add vitamins A and E.)

I wouldn't recommend it if you're prone to milia.


----------



## joanbrent (Aug 10, 2009)

I just love Origins Eye Doctor. I've been using it for years. It helps with puffiness, moisture, dark circles, everything! Another one is Mary Kay which I had picked up from a shopping  guide recommendation, it has two eye creams an age fighting eye cream and a firming eye cream. You can try free samples before deciding on anything.


----------



## Zephyra (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_When the skin around my eyes is super dry and irritated, I use Aquaphor as an eye cream. It moisturizes better than anything else I've used. Oddly enough, Kiehl's Imperiale Repairateur Moisturizing Eye Balm has a similar feel, and I used that for years. (Much more expensive, though. It does add vitamins A and E.)

I wouldn't recommend it if you're prone to milia._

 
I love Aquaphor!  I put it on my eyes and lips every night and it moisturizes really well without being greasy like Vaseline.  I've never had a problem with it irritating my skin the way many eye creams have, I am guessing because it has no added fragrances or fancy essential oils.


----------

